# Dancerfur Music Project Idea



## Gushousekai195 (Oct 17, 2012)

Hello, happy people.  I have recently been having visions of a Paper Mario style dance RPG in which a fledgling dancerfur goes to conventions and has dance battles with famous dancerfurs in the fandom, in hopes to become a famous dancerfur.  I call this idea "Paper Mario style" in that each boss (each dancerfur in this case) has his or her own theme song.  Although I am far from being a video game programmer, I am very good at producing music.  My job is to build a list of dancerfurs and produce a unique theme for each one, under four minutes long and reflecting the dancerfurs' dancing styles and, sometimes, their personalities.  I think this would be a great project because I get to produce many different varieties of dance music, but I don't think it would be a good idea to upload them to FA lest I should break the AUP... *looks at AUP* *looks at AUP again* Hmm... Well the worst thing that could happen is that a dancerfur is insulted by his or her theme, and there is nothing I can do to convince them that it is my perception.  But then again, some perceptions are malicious and unacceptable by FA standards.

I would really like to get this started.  I already have vivid ideas of what some themes will sound like.  All I need is Dada Life's Sausage Fattener, some flexible hybrid synths, a bunch of high quality drum hits, and all the time in the world.  I'm not asking you to supply me with said equipment.

One more thing, please don't call me creepy.  It is very annoying and on a forum like this where moderating posts is not an option, it instantly ruins any person's thread when numerous other people agree with the poster.  I'm just a person who would love to be a dancerfur someday, but can't because of current physiological factors, and I respect and adore all dancerfurs with equal magnitude.


----------



## Kote (Oct 21, 2012)

Paper Mario? I love Paper Mario music!

Digression aside, I like the idea of dancers having their own theme music. That's the kinda thing I'd do if I were to try to become a dancer, make my own theme and whatnot. But yeah, Interesting idea, methinks. Hmm, let me try to look at this objectively.

You'd have to find out who the dancerfurs are and how many of them there are, then see if they give you permission to let you make a dance theme for them, right? Not completely sure if you need their permission, seeing as you can give someone a drawing of their fursona as a gift, I suppose. Again, I'm not sure, but it seems like the right  idea to ask the dancer if it's okay.

Let's say you have the list and you make all of their themes. Not sure if everyone would find their theme to their taste. Maybe it could be like art commissions, where you could show the client your progress and see if the client would like something to be changed. Then again, it wouldn't completely be what YOU had in mind for the dancer. That's one trade-off, I suppose.

Then you'd have to see if the dancers would be willing to dance to their theme, I suppose. And, for your vision to come into being, an event would need to come into being where dancerfurs are ready to battle, each having a dance routine prepared for each's theme. Not sure what to think of that, or maybe I'm just thinking too far into it.

Well, I suppose if dancers aren't willing to dance to them, you could save the themes for some sort of video game, or whatever else. Maybe the themes you make could just be based on a specific dancing style rather than a dancerfur, then you wouldn't have to worry about permissions and stuff. Make your own characters based on each style? I dunno.

So yeah, not sure if this was insightful or anything. Just some of my thoughts.


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Oct 21, 2012)

Thanks for your response, Kote.

Well, one idea of mine is to give the songs titles of my own devising and make no hints towards their respective DFs in the description.

I have actually been looking at the favorite music genres of each DF, as told in their profile description and amending the styles of each theme.  But, I should go for the electronic genres as most DFs will dance to them at competitions.  I could actually ask each DF if they had a dance theme song, then what would it sound like?

I will at least list the DFs I have seen in the competitions and make themes for them.


----------

